# Home-made lathe sharpening set-up.



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

The sharpening scientists will hate this but it works for me.
Mostly, what you need for sharpening, you get for free - hands & eyes.
After that it's practice & experience.
I don't deal in microns, those of you who do, sorry for making you cringe.
The wheel shown is the rougher of the two I own but neither are used very often.
Usually a run on the sanding disc puts a mirror finish on all my edges.
I just wanted to show that you don't need to spend big. Thanks for looking.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Great ideas Murch.

Maybe make a leather strop around the perimeter to add a little versatility? 








http://www.wkfinetools.com/contrib/hendersonM/sharpDisk/sharpDisk-7.asp


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

When got into woodturning could buy an MT 1 or 2 arbor to hold a grinding wheel for $12 or $15, tailstock support optional. Couple of years ago found a vendor selling those arbors for $43. Guess with shipping cost today looking at spending $50.

Yeah, grinding wheel mounted on a lathe gives you the ultimate slow speed sharpening system. Same with using faceplate, waste block, sandpaper mounted on lathe.

Heck Penn State Industry will sell you a sandpaper set up that allows you to sharpen as you turn.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LCMPLUS.html

Cannot tell you how many times will sharpen a tool while turning, so do not want to un-mount blank turning to mount grinding wheel or faceplate to sharpen. Have more time than money but still prefer separate system to sharpen my tools.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

What Bill said. I also prefer a separate sharpening system because I don't want to unmount whatever I'm turning to sharpen tools, not to mention wear and tear from abrasives being applied to your bed ways, and your headstock/tailstock bearings.

I think a lot of people don't realize how often you really should sharpen your tools in order to get crisp clean cuts.

I also think that would be a nice way to carry your sharpening system for demonstrations though!


----------



## john111 (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks Murch! I coaxed him into showing me pics of his set up. I am just a newb and to spend 100's of dollars on a sharpening system seems like way-way to much. This would be just fine. Now if I was making money at turning that would be a different story. I have seen prolly 20 different ways to sharpen tools. I do like the Nubs worksharp station he made and if I can find a used one I will do that. For now this looks like a good option thanks Murch! I am a cheap B$##% though!


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Uh… Murch. Have you thought about removing all those wood chips BEFORE sharpening your steel cutters? Just sayin'... *;-)*

Other than that, I like the idea. *8^)*


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have a left hand outboard 1"-8 TPI mount on my old Delta lathe, so I can mount my sharpening equipment
on it. I can turn and sharpen without changing anything. Good idea you have there.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

*Waho* - I like that strop idea.

*Wildwood* & *Underdog* - yep that's the disadvantage, you're either turning or sharpening but not both. I'm well used to it now though and can plan accordingly. (and Christmas is coming!)

*John* - same as that, it's just a hobby. Have fun. Nothing wrong with being a cheap ba###rd. I'm one as well. Cheap ba###rds are great inventors cos we're too f###ing mean to buy a new one haha.

*H-Mike* - photo shoot for demonstration purposes only but thanks for saying.

*Gus* - I like you style, no messing around.


----------

